# Ixtapa - Zihuatanejo



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

*IXTAPA ZIHUATANEJO
GUERRERO
MÉXICO*​

1
La Ropa Beach- Zihuatanejo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



2
Casa Cuitlateca - Scenic Road - Zihuatanejo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



3
Sotavento Hotel - La Ropa Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



4
Elvira - Restaurant on the Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



5
La Ropa Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



6
La Madera Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



7
Little Hotels on the beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



8
Marina Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



9
Puerto Iguana - Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



10
Playa El Palmar by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



11
Zihuatanejo Life Style by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



12
Zihuatanejo Streets by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



13
Boulevard Paseo Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



14
El Palmar Bay by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



15
La Ropa Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



16
Bay View Grand Marina Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



17
Paseo Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

18
El Palmar Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

19
Zihuatanejo Scenic Road by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

20
La Madera Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

21
Bay View Grand Apartments by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



22
Boulevard Paseo Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



23
Zihuatanejo Streets by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



24
Playa El Palmar by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



25
La Ropa Beach - Zihuatanejo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



26
Boulevard Paseo Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



27
El Palmar - Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



28
Marina Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



29
La Ropa Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



30
Ixtapa Hotel and Residential Zone by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



31
La Madera Beach- Zihuatanejo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



32
Zihuatanejo residential Zone by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



33
Paseo Ixtapa Av. Amara Apartments by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



34
El Palmar Beach by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



35
La Ropa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



36
Ixtapa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



37
Bay View Grand Apartments by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, Rick :cheers:


----------



## Angehills (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone have information about the new residential complexes: Penínula Residences and SLS resort?
Both are good news for Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

AAHHHH! IXTAPA


----------

